# Frigidaire Ice/Water Dispenser



## Metmagic2k

I have a Frigidaire side by side, model number FRS26BH6CB1. The lever that dispenses water snapped off, I took the front off when looking to see if I could replace it. After doing so the ice and water don't seem to work anymore. The lights on the front for ice and water are not working anymore. Before I started at least they both still worked, now its like there is no power to the controls. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jeff1

Hi,



> I took the front off when looking to see if I could replace it. After doing so the ice and water don't seem to work anymore. The lights on the front for ice and water are not working anymore.


Door safety switch ( light switch ), loose/off wire, ribbon cable for front buttons off/loose, bad board, child lock are somethings that can make the dispensor dead. Probably a good idea to retrace your steps.



> The lever that dispenses water snapped off











Ice/Water actuator, black

jeff.


----------



## Metmagic2k

Thanks, I'll look at those things. It just seems that its some type of switch or connection that I'm missing when putting the cover back on, it worked before I opened it, and it seemed to come off very easily. Does that ribbon cable just unplug? It seems to be on there really good!


----------



## jeff1

> Does that ribbon cable just unplug?


Yes.



> It seems to be on there really good!


Right way around? 










jeff.


----------



## Metmagic2k

Jeff, just let me say that I appreciate your help here! Water and Ice were still working before I took the front molding off(the lights on the front were still on). I did nothing but look, I did NOT take the ribbon cable off. The molding did kind of fall before I realized that there was a cable connecting things. So I just took the molding off and looked, did not remove anything. Do you know if that ribbon cable just unplugs? I really dont want to take things apart untill I get help figuring out why there is no lights now. I may just have to bite the bullet and call a tech to take care of this whatever the cost. Thanks again.


----------



## jeff1

> Do you know if that ribbon cable just unplugs?


Yes correct.










jeff.


----------



## Metmagic2k

Thanks, I will now feel confident working with that ribbon cable. I'll let you know.:thumbsup:


----------



## Metmagic2k

Jeff, thanks alot for all your help on this one. It was the ribbon cable that was partially unplugged from the front mounting. The water and Ice are working again and I'm now able to purchase he broken actuator. Saved me some money here on a service call. Thanks again.:thumbup: 

John


----------



## jeff1

Thankx for the update! 

jeff.


----------



## p8riot

*Frigidaire side-by-side water dispenser problem*

Jeff1:
I am having similar troubles to "Metmagic2k". Water dispenser does not dispense water. 
- Ice maker is still getting water, and making Ice.
- Water is available at the connection just below door hinge on front bottom of unit. (I disconnected this coupling and while pushing on the lever for water, I had great pressure/flow).
- When pressing the water dispenser lever, a humming noise can be heard, but no water comes out. I believe this noise is the solenoid valve at back rear of unit. And I believe based on the next line up, that that valve is working as intended.
- I inserted a pipe cleaner into the dispenser outlet, and it goes in about 8-10 inches before stopping. 

Any ideas? Is there another valve (in the door), down stream of the solenoid valve may have failed? do you have a diagram that clearly shows the water dispenser "guts" inside the door? I removed the molding around the door dispenser (being careful of the ribbon connector), and cannot see how to get behind the water dispenser actuator.

Thanks for any help you can offer!!!!!


----------



## Mr Hegemon

*How to remove that Frigidaire Door Dispenser Faceplate*

I just successfully removed the faceplate on my Frigidaire side-by-side refrigerator and wanted to share how I did it in hopes that it may help someone else. My model number is FRS64EW0, but it sounds like most of the dispenser faceplates are the same.

Step 1: Remove the tray at the bottom. This can be tough because it feels like it's going to break as it's being removed. However, once removed, the imprinted message says that the piece is dishwasher safe. I assume that this means it should be removed periodically for cleaning. I removed this by wedging a wide, sharp screwdriver between the tray and the refrigerator door. I worked first, prying on the side away from the door handle and then the side the door handle is on. It does take a little more pressure than I was comfortable applying to remove this piece.

Step 2: Remove the three screws that are exposed by the removal of the catch tray. These are at the bottom of the faceplate.

Step 3: Slide the faceplate up to remove it. There are no more screws. I had to wedge a putty knife in the upper area between the faceplate and the door to assist me in sliding this up, but it should slide up on its own.

That's it, now the innards of the dispenser are exposed and any furthar disassembly is obvious.

I hope this helps.:thumbup:


----------



## sv9779

You can take the water line off the valve in back of the frig and push on the dispenser to se if the valve is working. Could be a simple as the resevour in the frig being frozen.


----------



## archer.81

hi, can anyone help. i snapped the water lever off my frigidaire, model no. *FRS 25 V4AW3. *Can anyone please tell me where i can get a replacement and how to replace it?
thanks for any help
paul


----------



## GeneW

*help with similar problem*

hi,

I followed this post to fix my broken water actuator and the ribbon cable did come off when I did it. Now when I reattach the ribbon cable, the ice dispenser activates even though the actuator switch is not pushed.

any help is appriecated before I start swapping the $80-$100 for each board.

Gene


----------



## Chemist1961

Guys, I don't know if this is the same issue or not but my Frigidaire FRS20ZRG frequently gets ice build up in the chute when my son flips the switch back and forth while fillling a cup. 
The water hose freezes and won't dispense until I empty the ice jam in the chute. It just hums. Once I empty the chute, after afew minutes the water line thaws and we're back in business.Thre seem to a numbers of posts here about various Frigidaires with similar trouble.


----------



## BarryT

*Fridgidaire PLHS69EGSS*

All -

The water actuator on my side by side stainless steel fridge snapped off. I have the replacement part to replace the actuator, but am looking for some detailed step by step instructions on how to actually install this thing.

I am pretty un-mechanically inclined, so the more detail you can put in, the better.

Thank you in advance for your assistace.

Barry


----------



## JSplaine

GeneW said:


> hi,
> 
> I followed this post to fix my broken water actuator and the ribbon cable did come off when I did it. Now when I reattach the ribbon cable, the ice dispenser activates even though the actuator switch is not pushed.
> 
> any help is appriecated before I start swapping the $80-$100 for each board.
> 
> Gene


I had the exact same problem happen. Did you get it to work and what 
did you have to do?

JSplaine


----------



## BarryT

*Frigidaire Actuator*

Sorry........did not try to fix it yet..I've ordered the part, but am afraid to start.


----------



## JSplaine

BarryT said:


> Sorry........did not try to fix it yet..I've ordered the part, but am afraid to start.


Did you order the Control or the Relay Panel?


----------



## Mr Chips

i had a similiar problem, and mine turned out to be due to a design flaw, that Frigidaire is well aware of, but chooses to do nothing about, including keeping the part in stock.

My problem was the ice maker, and door dispenser completely stopped working, so did the inside light on the freezer side. Service guy came out and diagnosed it as a failed motherboard. He ordered the part and returned a couple weeks later to slap it in. No change. So he picks up the phone and calls Frigidaire, who tells him to take a look at a wire harness to see if it fell into the waterpan and shorted out. Sure enough, that's the culprit. it seems they glue these harnesses to the chasasis, but the glue will "dry out" and the connector falls into the water. Took 6 weeks for the part to come in!!

Luckily for me, my unit was still under the extended warranty, because if it wasn't, you know as well as I that they would have made me pay for the service as well as the part, even though they knew they screwed the pooch on this one. I hate the fact that they knew about this and didn't do something proactive about it, but the least they could have done is keep a part they fully expect to fail on hand to limit the down time!!!

I will be sure to buy a different brand when it's time for a new one....


----------



## katroyer

*face plate problems*

Slightly off topic, but we removed the bottom portion of the face plate (#23 in the diagram) to clean it and now we can't get it to stay on. Anytime we get ice or water the thing slides out. Its more then just a little annoying, what are we doing wrong? Taking it off was not hard.


----------



## sv9779

It should just slide in and snap in place


----------



## katroyer

That's what we thought but it doesn't. Slides in and slides right back out if we even look at it wrong. I can't see anything that would 'snap'. I suppose we could have broken it when removing it, but if we did it wasn't obvious. oh well, I suppose some super glue will do the trick.


----------



## ronlong01

PUT A NEW POWER CONTROL BOARD still no power to my ice and water dispenser on my Fridgidaire Making me crazy ..Please any advise Would be really appreciated


----------



## sv9779

Do you have power going to the board? Check the wires going from the door to the cabinet. Is the touch board ok? Make sure the ribbon cable isn't installed upside down. (very easy to install wrong.)


----------



## trickyinHB

I couldn't find any directions to help install the actuator once I got it so I made my own as I did it to help those who found themselves in the same situation. Here is a link to the PDF I made... Before you start however be sure to unplug the fridge from the wall. The who project only took me 30 minutes and I am sure nothing will be harmed having it unpluged for that amount of time or even three times that if things go bad, LOL.

Good Luck :thumbsup:


http://www.rharriman.com/SupportFiles/FridgeActuatorReplacement.pdf


----------



## stienut

*nice tutorial*

tricky,

I had the same problem, broken water lever. Orderd part on e-bay for $13.50 to the door. It will probably be a week or so before it gets here, but I'm ready to fix it. Your post is very good, great pics!!! Just how hard is it to get the water pipe back on? I'll let you know how it goes. Maybe you should post this on INSTRUCTABLES.COM.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## trickyinHB

stienut said:


> Just how hard is it to get the water pipe back on? I'll let you know how it goes. Maybe you should post this on INSTRUCTABLES.COM.


 
Jim,

Will have to check out INSTRUCTABLES.COM, thanks for the suggestion.

As for how hard is it, it not that bad and can be improved if you use a metal rod to align the tube to the hole as you push it in. What makes it difficult is the hose is too short to get a good hold of. Good luck and thanks for the kind words... 

:thumbsup:


----------



## stienut

*Water pipe*

I'll have to let you know how it goes. Obviously at $13.50 it's getting sent by hitchiker! But just for a heads up, where do I align the rod? I'm guessing the tube comes up from the bottom, can it fall back in the door?

Thanks,

J


----------



## trickyinHB

Jim,

The tube comes from the top and no it can't fall back into the door, it is fairly stiff and short. What I meant by aligning the tube using a rod is this:

Extend a rod up through the hole where the tube pokes through and then place the rod into the tube as you move the water/ice dispenser unit up the rod will guide the tube to the hole then just push it onto the tube. The tube is stiff enough I think that will work fine and make the whole job much easier.

Good Luck :thumbup:


----------



## stienut

ahhh sooooooooo

now I get it.

Thanks,

J:thumbsup:


----------



## stienut

Hi Tricky,

Just put in the lever. Works great!! My fridge is a little differently configured. The ribbon cable unplugs from the bottom of the front control panel, not from the front of the board. I was able to remove the screws holding the retaining plates over the lever pivot arms without removing the whole thing from the fridge. Worst part is doing it wearing bi-focals. Thanks for thr great tutorial, it certainly made this much easier.

Jim:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Techseabreeze

trickyinHB said:


> I couldn't find any directions to help install the actuator once I got it so I made my own as I did it to help those who found themselves in the same situation. Here is a link to the PDF I made... Before you start however be sure to unplug the fridge from the wall. The who project only took me 30 minutes and I am sure nothing will be harmed having it unpluged for that amount of time or even three times that if things go bad, LOL.
> 
> Good Luck :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> http://www.rharriman.com/SupportFiles/FridgeActuatorReplacement.pdf


Just have to love that dispenser tutorial for a Frigidaire PDF! Great work I assume by Rharriman.com I need this type help at my sites. Techseabreeze :thumbsup:


----------



## CakeLadyRI

*Help!*

We just replaced our water actuator and after plugging everything back in, the ice dispenser runs continuously even though not being activated. Strange thing is, we unplugged everything before we ordered the part to be sure we could fix it & everything was fine. Any thoughts anyone????


----------



## Techseabreeze

CakeLadyRI said:


> We just replaced our water actuator and after plugging everything back in, the ice dispenser runs continuously even though not being activated. Strange thing is, we unplugged everything before we ordered the part to be sure we could fix it & everything was fine. Any thoughts anyone????


*OK I am just picking up on this and when you said water actuator, you are referring to what part of the acuator? Now, I do not see a model number for your refrigerator, that will help me see what type of Ice Maker, and water dispenser you model has. I have a page that shows about every appliance but Sears Kenmore model numbers. Kenmore numbers look like this for example 326.2564789 Click here=> Appliance Model Number Locations let me know, I do not mind helping you.*


----------



## CakeLadyRI

Techseabreeze said:


> *OK I am just picking up on this and when you said water actuator, you are referring to what part of the acuator? Now, I do not see a model number for your refrigerator, that will help me see what type of Ice Maker, and water dispenser you model has. I have a page that shows about every appliance but Sears Kenmore model numbers. Kenmore numbers look like this for example 326.2564789 Click here=> Appliance Model Number Locations let me know, I do not mind helping you.*


I'm referring to the plastic piece that you push to dispense the water. I have a Frigidaire glrs234za. Thanks.


----------



## CakeLadyRI

GeneW said:


> hi,
> 
> I followed this post to fix my broken water actuator and the ribbon cable did come off when I did it. Now when I reattach the ribbon cable, the ice dispenser activates even though the actuator switch is not pushed.
> 
> any help is appriecated before I start swapping the $80-$100 for each board.
> 
> Gene


 
Gene - just wondering if you ever solved this - it seems like the same problem I am having...


----------



## Techseabreeze

CakeLadyRI said:


> We just replaced our water actuator and after plugging everything back in, the ice dispenser runs continuously even though not being activated. Strange thing is, we unplugged everything before we ordered the part to be sure we could fix it & everything was fine. Any thoughts anyone????


Clicl here=> *GLRS234ZAB0 Dispenser Parts*_ Then click Here=> _*pcappliancerepairparts.com*_ then in the model number feature enter __GLRS234ZAB0 __it takes you to a page for your model and on left side scroll down to 18-dispenser parts click on that. Contact me if you need aditional help, _
and I do not mind helping you!*Thanks, Sea Breeze*


----------



## stienut

*wf2cb filter leaks*

After replacing the water dispenser lever, I changed the wf2cb filter. Now it drips. I put a little plumbers grease on th o-rings, but it only quit dripping for a couple of days. Any ideas?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Techseabreeze

I noticed you listed the part number of a Frigidaire Refrigerator but no model number. Click Here=> _*Appliance Model Number Locations* find your model and I can start there but you need to have a closer look at where the water is bypassing the Oring. If like me you could not thread a neddle without a microscope so look carfully for a crack or or damaged/pinched O-ring seal. Insure the water is truly coming from that area. I will be able to help you better with the The Frigidaire Model Number. The replacement filter Click Here=> *WF2CB Water Filter* with dual o-rings on both sides. Something is pinched or cracked. I can get the user manual with model number._


----------



## stienut

Hi Tech,

Thanks for the reply. The mod# is glrs267zaw4. I popped the filter out and put a little more plumbers grease on the o-rings this morning. No leaks yet today, but its only been 4 hours. I didn't see any evidece of pinching or cracking on the rings. This is a new filter, seems like it would be okay. It just slides in and connects with a small latch in the rear of the filter holder.

Thanks for your help,

Jim


----------



## Techseabreeze

Click here=> _*GLRS267ZAW4 User Manual*_ page 14 is important for your model and Here=>_* GLRS267ZAW4 Wiring Diagram*_
This is a little strange for the filter or water supply on that side of the water control valve has negative pressure until the dispense water is pressed or ice maker come on. something may be defective in the outer housing that covers filters. _*[email protected]*_ I am still looking for a answer on this end. The only photo of the parts I have found is in your manual so far.



Techseabreeze said:


> Click here=> _*GLRS267ZAW4 User Manual*_ page 14 is important for your model and Here=>_* GLRS267ZAW4 Wiring Diagram*_
> This is a little strange for the filter or water supply on that side of the water control valve has negative pressure until the dispense water is pressed or ice maker come on. something may be defective in the outer housing that covers filters. _*[email protected]*_ I am still looking for a answer on this end. The only photo of the parts I have found is in your manual so far.


I see now page 15 youres has the _PureSource2 see if somethig is wrong in the instalation process listed on that page._


----------



## stienut

I sure appreciate your help, it's dripping again. Looks like the filter is a little cock-eyed. It fits nice and tight, but looks like maybe it was just molded or put together off-center. And I mean just a fuzz off. How's that for a technical term?

J


----------



## Techseabreeze

For a technical term, fuzz off is being nice! As for where purchased I would ask for a refund, exchange or ask them to fuzz off. :thumbsup: Good luck and keep me listed, This is all I do Appliance 911 and keep up about thirty websites.


----------



## stienut

Hi Tech,

Thanks for all the research. The filter still leaks. I just tried reinstalling it with the ice-lever up, but no luck. I checked with the seller and another parts dealer and they both think it's the filter latch. The other parts dealer had another complaint like mine yesterday, on a filter they sold on tuesday. Just seems like grasping at straws. Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Jim


----------



## wizgi

This is a picture from page one of this post. I have been going crazy trying to locate a new ribbon cable. I contacted Sears and RepairClinic. No one can find any information on this part. Does anyone have thoughts on where I can get a replacement? I have already ordered the Power Board, Control Board and the front cover, in hopes that one would contain the ribbon cable, however I've had no luck.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## sv9779

I shows this picture at this web page.
http://www.repairclinic.com/Shop-For-Parts?s=t-FRS26BH6CB1-==&n=2

Says it's $8.20. Are you saying they can't order it, or not available?







wizgi said:


> This is a picture from page one of this post. I have been going crazy trying to locate a new ribbon cable. I contacted Sears and RepairClinic. No one can find any information on this part. Does anyone have thoughts on where I can get a replacement? I have already ordered the Power Board, Control Board and the front cover, in hopes that one would contain the ribbon cable, however I've had no luck.
> 
> Thanks
> Steve


----------



## wizgi

Wow, that's it. No one has been able to locate it as part of my Kenmore Elite, which I realized is a Frigidaire. That includes RepairClinic. Maybe they were looking under the wrong model number. 

To be clear, my issue is that there is no power to the front board. Sears came out and said it was the power board, which I replaced to no avail. It was then that I noticed a small tear in the ribbon cable. So I suspect that this is the source of my issue.

Thanks for the help on this. I will order right away and report back.

Steve




sv9779 said:


> I shows this picture at this web page.
> http://www.repairclinic.com/Shop-For-Parts?s=t-FRS26BH6CB1-==&n=2
> 
> Says it's $8.20. Are you saying they can't order it, or not available?


----------



## wizgi

So after ordering a Power Board as suggested by the Sears tech and then ordering a Control Board, the problem was resolved with an $8.00 Ribbon Cable. Thanks for the help in locating the correct part (Sears is still trying to find it). Now it's time to package the unneeded parts to send back.

Steve


----------



## Terry G

*Fridgidaire Water Dispencer*

Anyone have circuit board schematics on the board located inside the water/ ice cover ?
I would like to know what the small 2 wire P4 plug in is for, I busted the prongs putting it back together, I think it is for the water button lite but I am not positive, everything works good after replacing the broken water lever. but I want to be sure its the water button lite.

Terry


----------



## Techseabreeze

Terry G said:


> Anyone have circuit board schematics on the board located inside the water/ ice cover ?
> I would like to know what the small 2 wire P4 plug in is for, I busted the prongs putting it back together, I think it is for the water button lite but I am not positive, everything works good after replacing the broken water lever. but I want to be sure its the water button lite.
> 
> Terry


 About the only place to get a circuit board schematic would be China. Not trying to be funny but that is a fact! OEM China? Ha!


----------



## Terry G

*Frigidaire ice/ water dispenser*



Techseabreeze said:


> About the only place to get a circuit board schematic would be China. Not trying to be funny but that is a fact! OEM China? Ha!


Thanks for your reply

I presumed it would be in a service tech manual for trouble shooting and some one would have one.

Terry


----------



## boman47k

Terry G said:


> Anyone have circuit board schematics on the board located inside the water/ ice cover ?
> I would like to know what the small 2 wire P4 plug in is for, I busted the prongs putting it back together, I think it is for the water button lite but I am not positive, everything works good after replacing the broken water lever. but I want to be sure its the water button lite.
> 
> Terry



Try here - www.frigidaire.com/manuals

Mods, if that link is not allowed, sorry. Delete at will.


----------



## jdohring

I have the same problem. Water and Ice dispensing on it's own. I removed the front cover to stop this until I fix it and now there is a bad odor in the fridge. Any advice to repair prior to replacing the circuit boards? I had to change the water dispenser because it snapped off, simple project to replace then all the trouble started when I put it back in place.


----------



## jdohring

*Water and Ice dispenser auto cycling*



jdohring said:


> I have the same problem. Water and Ice dispensing on it's own. I removed the front cover to stop this until I fix it and now there is a bad odor in the fridge. Any advice to repair prior to replacing the circuit boards? I had to change the water dispenser because it snapped off, simple project to replace then all the trouble started when I put it back in place.


 

I repaired this with the Cable ribbon that connects the control board and the power board. Second thing would of been to replace the control board that is attached to the front cover bezel/trim piece for the door. Repairclinic.com had everything in stock and I picked it up for a thank goodness, easy install.


----------



## rooster_cogbern

*Couple of Tips*

I found this site looking to see how to replace the water tube dispenser in the Frigidaire after I "fixed" my plastic water dispenser actuator... Super Glue works great! Glued, and used the brush applicator to put a few coats on the outside of the break.. can't even see it. I figure it would be better than shelling out $80 for the replacement. 

The problem I had, as others have posted, was that once the actuator was fixed, putting it back in caused issues with everything else. To include having the water dispenser tube pop out of the hole. I assumed that I would have to replace the whole tube from the quick disconnect at the bottom of the freezer door and was looking thru this thread for ideas. 

trickyinHB had a great tip by using a small rod to help guide the tube back into the hole. Instead of a rod... use a small lag bolt or large wooden screw. I was able to angle a 3" X 1/4" lag bolt thru the hole, align the component back into the Freezer door and then gently thread the tube onto the lag bolt to give it some bite.. but not enough to expand the tube so that it will not fit thru the hole. I gave it a gentle tug and the tube came thru the dispensor hole. Then I unscrewed the lag bolt and put the system away.

One last tip. After going thru this the ribbon everyone is talking about, I had some issues with it staying connected after a few assembly-disassemblies. Since the connection is on one side, I used a sticky note cut into small pieces to reinforce the other side, making the ribbon a little thicker and thus it stayed attached once I inserted it.

Figured I would share - thought I would be spending about $200 to have fixed.. ended up not spending a dime. So far, the super glue is holding great.

Rooster


----------



## jayhawk87

*Ribbon connections*

I have the same issues with the ribbon connector coming loose on the door side circuit board. Hoping not to have to try replacing all boards along with ribbon connector. Ice dispenser keeps running and water does not dispense and both arm lights stay lit as well. Is there some reset function?


----------



## jdohring

*ribbon connections*

I could not find a reset function and frigidaire offered no help and no support. I purchased the ribbon and the front panel control board but the new ribbon ended up fixing it.
there are white locks that snap up very easily from the back of the control panels so that you can slide in the ribbon straight and then attach it back to the panel . you really need 3 hands for this, but if you slide the panel over one arm and hold it there while you assemble you can put it back together by yourself. 
the only issue is that I now only get crushed ice, but I'm not taking it apart again to fix that issue. if you want cubed open the door.


----------



## sv9779

Make sure your crusher solenoid is not frozen. Very common. If the solenoid isn't working you won't get cubed ice


----------



## jdohring

thanks, I will check the solenoid!


----------

